
How Outernet is bringing free internet to the world's poor - elfalfa
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2016/01/start/outernet-satellites-free-developing-world-content
======
ZenoArrow
Interesting idea. It kind of reminds me of Teletext.

~~~
elfalfa
The world needs more Ceefax.

------
slfnflctd
Uh oh, they're not providing the _whole_ internet... the net neutrality our
species has been guaranteed as an inalienable right is being violated! We must
not stand for such evil exploitation!

~~~
underwater
The comparison is obvious, but this is trying to solve a different problem
than Free Basics (which is for areas where there are existing mobile
networks).

Though it's interesting to consider the impact of having a read only, delayed,
version of the web. That's much different from what most of us experience.

~~~
slfnflctd
It is an interesting project. I love the idea, actually, and would enjoy
playing with it-- especially if I was stuck somewhere isolated with no other
connectivity options. To me, any access is nearly always better than none.

